# Safe way to cut an existing gas line?



## the spindoctor (May 18, 2008)

basically i need to eliminate a gas line in my garage, and the way it snakes through and around my foundation i would have to unscrew about 10 different fittings with almost no room to work.   

would it be safe to shut off the gas, drain the lines, wait a bit, then hacksaw through the pipe?  i do'nt want to be one of those people that blows their house up, but if the long way doesnt' work out that's what i'll have to do anyway.   

there are no ball valves before where i'd need to  cut, just the main cutoff outside the house that i HOPE doesn't leak.


----------



## CraigFL (May 18, 2008)

What you want to do is fine but where you cut the line needs to be sealed properly. If it's copper pipe/tubing, it will need to be capped and soldered. You wouln't want someone to accidentally turn the gas on at the shutoff without it being sealed properly.


----------



## the spindoctor (May 18, 2008)

CraigFL said:


> What you want to do is fine but where you cut the line needs to be sealed properly. If it's copper pipe/tubing, it will need to be capped and soldered. You wouln't want someone to accidentally turn the gas on at the shutoff without it being sealed properly.



i just need to cut it so i can easily unscrew a small piece of pipe where i actually have room to get to it.   it's 1/2" steel pipe.  


easy way:  cut pipe, unscrew 1 small piece of pipe, cap fitting

hard way:  unscrew 10 fittings with no room to work, cap fitting


----------



## hondadrv24 (May 18, 2008)

Sounds like that would work fine, I'd shut off your shut off outside and then wait a while after the pilot lights go out on your appliance that it feeds.


----------



## rachael24 (May 19, 2008)

Howd you make out with this?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 19, 2008)

I'd use a pipe cutter and not a hacksaw


----------



## the spindoctor (Jun 15, 2008)

rachael24 said:


> Howd you make out with this?



finally got it somewhat finished this morning.  took all of about 30 minutes, and i used that rectorseal stuff, no leaks at all.  i still have a stub sticking out of the wall about 1.5", but to get the rest out would be a big pain and i just don't want to mess with it right now.  i'm opening up an enclosed garage and this is on a side wall away from things, so i'm hoping it doesn't get noticed by the inspector.  i didn't put any plumbing work on my  permit and this was underneath the floor where it couldn't be seen until after i started.


----------

